# Which SP for West Lakes?



## gregmacc (Dec 18, 2007)

G'day all ... I'm heading down on Saturday to the AKFF "Meet and Greet". I don't have a kayak (but hoping to soon) so thought I might have a bit of a flick around while waiting for the Bream contest participants to return to shore.
What SPs are working at the moment?


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

ive found the best ones are the ones with their own tail action, minnow grubs and turtle back worms. Ive only tried these in pumkin seed and watermelon flavour. Both seemed to work okay. A few of the other guys on here have done really well on the new penny stuff aswell.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

New penny works well for me. Sandworms are good i reckon.


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

Basically whatever Buff is using....


----------



## gregmacc (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks Waldo, L3GACY and Crazy_Horse ... now what's Buff using? ...


----------



## gregmacc (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks Waldo, L3GACY and Crazy_Horse ... now what's Buff using? ...


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

I think buff uses everything, this would probably only scratch the surface of his lure collection:










Then i'm pretty sure he uses soft plastics too....


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

gregmacc said:


> G'day all ... I'm heading down on Saturday to the AKFF "Meet and Greet". I don't have a kayak (but hoping to soon) so thought I might have a bit of a flick around while waiting for the Bream contest participants to return to shore.
> What SPs are working at the moment?


Gday gregmacc - the sandworms are probably the way to go, because if you want you can basically cast and leave them out there as a bait if you get tired of flicking them around. 
Having said that, my most success has been on the 3" minnow in pearl watermelon I think its called. Get the lightest jig you can, and fish them sllllooooowww. good luck!


----------



## gregmacc (Dec 18, 2007)

.... so Buff is a "gear head" right?
Hey Fisher, is that the Gulp minnow?


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

gregmacc said:


> .... so Buff is a "gear head" right?


Just a hopeless tackle junkie :lol:










And "some" of my SP's










God I'm a tragic :lol: :lol: :lol:

Have to say that Waldo is on the money with suggesting the Berkley 2" minnow grubs and the 4" Turtle Backs in Pumpkinseed and Watermelon as this type of SP are great as they don't take much effort to get an action out of the lure as any movement through the water will get the tails going and nearly always get the breams attention


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Holy cow Buff, youve got more lures than the tackle shop :shock:


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Crazy_Horse said:


> Basically whatever Buff is using....


And for that you'll need a second (or third) mortgage! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Gregg: As we all know the fish are where they are and they eat what they eat - BUT NOT ALWAYS WHAT BUFF PRESENTS :shock: :shock: :shock: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gregmacc (Dec 18, 2007)

I won't have any of this ... as far as I'm concerned Buff is "THE MAN".
... and Duncan, thanks for making the Outback available for us newbies to try on Saturday.
... and cheers to Kim, Shane and the rest of the Binks crew for a great morning at West Beach boat ramp today. No hard sell, just plenty of interesting Hobie demos and information. It was a very worthwhile exercise to try out the Outback and Sport in extremely lumpy conditions.


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Gator said:


> Gregg: As we all know the fish are where they are and they eat what they eat - BUT NOT ALWAYS WHAT BUFF PRESENTS :shock: :shock: :shock: :lol: :lol:











Two social/comps and both bad showing for myself  
Got to stop chatting and get my backside into gear :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

What you need is about 4 of those scotty tripple rod holder bars, then you can troll your 12 best lures at once .


----------

